# Think I just sold myself on a Traeger!!!



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

My daughter and her family came down for a visit from Virginia, been windy as heck all week so we haven't been able to do much fishing, decided to do a big cook for today and have been nursing a 24#shoulder clod since 6pm yesterday and 2-12#briskets since 4am.
Now I really love doing these long cooks on a big trailered off-set smoker but when the surf looks like it does and I of course have to be here in the heat tending this fire, I think I just finally convinced myself that a Traeger or traeger type of pit is the answer!!!!!!

But of course, the bloody mary is mighty tasty and the beer is ice cold and the pool looks inviting, so it's not all bad!

Pics to follow........


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Look on line at the Mak Pellet grills. We are a dealer for them and they are the ultimate pellet grill, We also carry the 40lb bags of the Perfect Mix pellets which are awesome, contact Aztec Rental Services at 713-681-1383 thanks


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

You will not be disappointed with the Traeger-Promise you.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

i agree with RAYSOR... the Mak looks awesome..saving my cash to get one myself


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I bought a Traeger a few months ago and have been extremely happy with it.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I saw one in Uvalde and was really impressed. May have to sell my Pitts n Spitts smoker to buy one!


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I got a cookshack PG500. Love it!!


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool, I will give you $100 for your old crappy smoker.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Court said:


> You will not be disappointed with the Traeger-Promise you.


^^^^^THIS!


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

MAK is Made in USA.
MAK has Pellet Boss controller....best controller on the market.

Out here where pellet smokers were born, the Traeger craze is over since they went to China.


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

http://www.rectecgrills.com/index.cfm Guys, this pellet smoker stomps on the Traegar and is much cheaper than the Mak. I bought one last week and I'm super happy with it. The controller is a PID smart controller; it actually recognizes differences in the atmosphere and adjust the speed of the auger accordingly. It doesn't just dump more pellets in like the Treager. It also has stainless steel grates, drip pan and fire pot cover which Treager doesn't .


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

djbutter22 said:


> http://www.rectecgrills.com/index.cfm Guys, this pellet smoker stomps on the Traegar and is *much cheaper than the Mak*. I bought one last week and I'm super happy with it. The controller is a PID smart controller; it actually recognizes differences in the atmosphere and adjust the speed of the auger accordingly. It doesn't just dump more pellets in like the Treager. It also has stainless steel grates, drip pan and fire pot cover which Treager doesn't .


Actually the MSRP is a little more than a MAK 1 Star.
They're discounted down to $1000, and that's what the MAK 1 Star is discounted to at my local dealer. 
It's a wash.

The build quality on these is awesome....comes from their pit building experience.
http://www.yodersmokers.com/pellet-grills.html
They're late to the party so time will tell how they do. Made in USA.

Pellets are convenient but can't deep smoke like a stick burner.
It's a trade.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I think I would love the ease of an electric smoker, but it just feels like it's kind of cheating IMO. I mean, it's nice not having to work on the fire, but to me thats half the fun of smoking stuff via a traditional pit. Either way, these things are pretty awesome from what I've seen.


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

The rec tec is bigger than the mark 1star. It's the same size as the traegar Texas but it has a 40lb hopper. Not much of a wash. I've seen the yoder 1st hand. It's a nice pellet smoker. Built tough, but smaller and more expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

They all copied and improved upon the Traeger.
No doubt you have a nice smoker but it is not the end-all do-all.
It has a big hopper but as long as you have 18-20# capacity you're good.

No one has a controller the equal of the MAK.
MAK is the only one that is 100% certified Made in USA. 
No one has a warranty the equal of the Yoder.
No one has the build quality of the Yoder although the better pellet burners are very high in quality.
Another with great build quality is the Memphis.

With the high-hood designs, the 2nd grid moves capacity way beyond 640 sq in.

So, pick 'em.
They're all good.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Honestly, I don't get it. Once I get either my BGE or Texasmoker fired up and at the right temp, I put the meat on and just forget about it for 5 or 6 hours. Actually 12 or 24 hours with the BGE. 

Electric smokers are convenient and I have nothing against them, but I don't think they require any more or less attention than more traditional smokers if you understand how to operate them properly.

For me half the fun of BBQ is mastering the fire. There is something core to the manly spirit about that. It's part art and part science. What could be more manly than that?


----------

